# Digital signal without HD?



## Flukstercds (Aug 23, 2009)

I just bought a new 47" tv with all the bells and whistles.

Only to find out the the signal coming out of my DVR is analog.

Because of this i have a crappy picture with ghosting (blurry/fuzzy). 

I was under the impression the Directtv was all digital.

So why cant i get a digital signal out of my DVR?

I have the coaxial cable connected to the DVR and TV.

I thought it had a Component video connection but was sadly mistaken when i pulled out the box.

So what cable will give me the best signal without having to by a new HDDVR at $199 and paying the $10 HD monthly charge

I'm happy with the channels i have now without paying for more channels that i wont watch anyway. Heck we dont watch half of what we have now, but i pay for the better package because it has the channels i want.

DRV is a R15 - 300

So i have 
Coaxial
S Video
composite


Any suggestions?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

S-Video "MAY" give you a little bit better picture, but I wouldn't count on it. The fact is if you aren't happy with the picture now you really should think about upgrading to HD service. Depending on how long you have been with D* there is a good chance they will upgrade you to an HD-DVR for free or at a discount. I would recommend calling and asking about it.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

S video is going to look the best out of all three you have there, but they are all analog.

You need to upgrade.


----------



## Flukstercds (Aug 23, 2009)

but wont an upgrade also require a new dish as well?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Flukstercds said:


> but wont an upgrade also require a new dish as well?


It depends, what kind of dish do you have now? In regard to your original post I would definitely suggest upgrading to an HD box. An SD receiver just never looks very good on a nice tv...:nono:


----------



## Flukstercds (Aug 23, 2009)

ok i hooked up the s-video cable and removed the coax cable and it does look better.

Not great but better


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

You can log on their website, log in, and click on My Account/Add receivers. It will list the current price or any discounts, you can expect to pay. If it says $199, then call in and ask if you can get a free upgrade. Any time you upgrade to HD from SD with a HD DVR, the installation is USUALLY free, which includes an HD dish.

By the way, the SIGNAL from DirecTv to your receiver is digital, however, unless you have a HD receiver or HD DVR, or one of the few R22 units, the signal from the box to the TV is analog. HD receivers and HD DVRs keep the signal digital all the way to your set, and you WILL notice the difference.

BTW, in the mean time, consider hooking an antenna to your coax input on the TV. You may be in an area which will scan in several HD stations free over the air. If you are in a metro area, its possible even a small wire hooked to the TV coax input will get you several stations to check out.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Really you should call and ask for an upgrade. I know it sucks to drop more $, but I doubt you will ever really enjoy that nice TV without HD service.

If you are good with tools, go the route I did for an upgrade. Find a free slimline dish on craigslist and buy a owned HD receiver on eBay. Then you are only out the cost of the receiver and the $10/month.


----------



## Flukstercds (Aug 23, 2009)

thanks for the input guys. 

I will try and talk my wife into spending more money on the tv


I cant believe she let me spend what i have so far...:grin:


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Flukstercds said:


> thanks for the input guys.
> 
> I will try and talk my wife into spending more money on the tv
> 
> ...


Had the same problem with my wife. Talked her into getting the HD box and new TV and now she love's the HD picture. She won't watch SD programming anymore! It's definitely worth it!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> By the way, the SIGNAL from DirecTv to your receiver is digital, however, unless you have a HD receiver or HD DVR, or one of the few R22 units, the signal from the box to the TV is analog. HD receivers and HD DVRs keep the signal digital all the way to your set, and you WILL notice the difference.


Actually unless you hook the HD receiver up with HDMI you will still be using analog (component video cables are analog). However there usually isn't much of a difference between using HDMI and component, so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Actually unless you hook the HD receiver up with HDMI you will still be using analog (component video cables are analog). However there usually isn't much of a difference between using HDMI and component, so it's not that big of a deal.


Well the nice thing about HDMI is that it's only one cable, not video and audio. And as long as the OP doesn't get a cable at Best Buy or something for Monster, there's not much difference in price of the cables.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> Really you should call and ask for an upgrade. I know it sucks to drop more $, but I doubt you will ever really enjoy that nice TV without HD service.


Really? I enjoy my nice Toshiba 42" HDTV being fed with an HDMI connection from my R22 in 480p standard definition since last July.

I considered upgrading and even managed to get a quote of only $50 for an HD DVR from DirecTV as well as a new slimline dish and multiswitch but $10 a month and a new 2 year commitment didn't cut it with me. Especially since a lot of the DirecTV programming I enjoy isn't in HD anyway.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Actually unless you hook the HD receiver up with HDMI you will still be using analog (component video cables are analog). However there usually isn't much of a difference between using HDMI and component, so it's not that big of a deal.


WRONG WRONG WRONG! There is a CONSIDERABLE difference as I have experimented with the various interfaces available from an R22 to an HDTV even if you don't subscribe to HD from DirecTV. The all-digital interface (HDMI) is undoubtedly superior and well worth the investment in the cable.


----------



## Flukstercds (Aug 23, 2009)

ok well...

i am now the proud owner of an HD-DVR

Here is the deal i got incase anybody else was following this tread


upgraded to HD-DVR - one room $99
Free Sat Dish upgrade and install
Free Showtime for 3 months
Free Stars for 3 months
$5 off bill for 3 months

So technically i upgraded for free if you count all the freebies.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Flukstercds said:


> ok well...
> 
> i am now the proud owner of an HD-DVR
> 
> ...


Fantastic, now you have the right tires for your sports car


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Flukstercds said:


> ok well...
> 
> i am now the proud owner of an HD-DVR
> 
> ...


Nice. So how do you like the real HD picture?


----------



## Flukstercds (Aug 23, 2009)

guess i will find out tomorrow when it is installed :hurah:


----------



## Flukstercds (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW that is all i can say :grin:

This picture is unreal...


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Seems kinda funny that you thought SD would be good enough huh? 

Welcome to the HD club


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Flukstercds said:


> WOW that is all i can say :grin:
> 
> This picture is unreal...


Congrats! As you have seen, there is no substitute for the "real thing". Hope your wife enjoys the new picture as much as you do.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Flukstercds said:


> WOW that is all i can say :grin:
> 
> This picture is unreal...


Welcome to the Dark side..... lol.

Seriously, glad you're satisfied. FYI, you may have had a better SD pic by dropping the resolution on the TV to 480p. But nothing beats that HD output.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

!Devil_lol


Flukstercds said:


> WOW that is all i can say :grin:
> 
> This picture is unreal...


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

There really is no substitute for an HD source to your HDTV. Congrats!
I would have said "go big or go home", lol. You already spent how much on the TV?


----------

